# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do a put two pies (series) in one chart

## tartanspice

I've been trying to put 2 pies of comparable data (1 for men and 1 for women)
on a single chart but despite trying to use the secondary access, I can't
seem to get both pies (either side by side or one above the other)

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

The pie chart will not produce two separate pies within a single chart.
In order to do this you will need to create 2 separate chartobjects and
either arrange them on the worksheet or embed them within an empty chart
sheet. To create an empty chart sheet just place cursor in an empty area
of the worksheet and press F11. To embed chart objects within the chart
sheet right click chart object and pick Location. From the embedded list
choose the chart sheet.

Cheers
Andy

tartanspice wrote:
> I've been trying to put 2 pies of comparable data (1 for men and 1 for women)
> on a single chart but despite trying to use the secondary access, I can't
> seem to get both pies (either side by side or one above the other)

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------


## tartanspice

Many thanks, Andy.  I thought I had done this before, albeit some years ago
but just couldn't remember  -it may even have been on Lotus 1-2-3.  In Excel
today, I got as far as creating a pie on top of a column chart but couldn't
saparate them!  I shall do as you suggested.

"Andy Pope" wrote:

> Hi,
>
> The pie chart will not produce two separate pies within a single chart.
> In order to do this you will need to create 2 separate chartobjects and
> either arrange them on the worksheet or embed them within an empty chart
> sheet. To create an empty chart sheet just place cursor in an empty area
> of the worksheet and press F11. To embed chart objects within the chart
> sheet right click chart object and pick Location. From the embedded list
> choose the chart sheet.
>
> Cheers
> Andy
>
> tartanspice wrote:
> > I've been trying to put 2 pies of comparable data (1 for men and 1 for women)
> > on a single chart but despite trying to use the secondary access, I can't
> > seem to get both pies (either side by side or one above the other)
>
> --
>
> Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
> http://www.andypope.info
>

----------

